# Red forest jewel cichlid clamped fins - not sure why?



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all, I bought this guy at around 3.5" about 6 weeks ago for my big cichlid tank. I put him in my 10G quarantine tank first, alone.


















For the first 4 weeks he was happy, active, swimming around, eating well, and had pretty decent colour. I was actually just about to put him into my main tank the other day when I noticed he had clamped fins after a water change.
For the last 2 weeks he has not recovered. I have looked at him in great detail and he has no ich nor velvet. Fins healthy. He's not breathing rapidly, swimming funny, flashing, shimmying or agitated. His colouration seems more dusky. He sits near the top of the water surface with clamped fins and doesn't move much. No sudden movements outside the tank or bright light changes, etc to spook him. He does eat ok. Oxygenation is fine with plenty of surface agitation from my internal filter (Hagen Elite 10 stingray filled with seachem matrix).

The water is tested weekly just before WCs and is always 0/0/5. WCs are 50% weekly and temp matched to 27C with aged primed water.
pH is similar to my tap water: 6.4 in tank and dH 3 or so, slightly acidic and very soft.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pierremarsal (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi.

Does he have any tank mates ?

PM


----------

